# Cheapest place to buy 80GB iPod?



## babydays (21 Apr 2007)

Looking for a 80 GB (or more?!) iPod to use as a basis for a home sound system (by plugging into stereo). 

Argos has a 80 GB for E369.50 (black) while Pixmania has the same (but white) for E332 (plus postage).

Is there somewhere else I can get a better deal? Is there an alternative system I should be looking at?


----------



## ClubMan (22 Apr 2007)

Buying it in the _US _will probably be the cheapest if possible.


----------



## aircobra19 (24 Apr 2007)

babydays said:


> Looking for a 80 GB (or more?!) iPod to use as a basis for a home sound system (by plugging into stereo).
> 
> Argos has a 80 GB for E369.50 (black) while Pixmania has the same (but white) for E332 (plus postage).
> 
> Is there somewhere else I can get a better deal? Is there an alternative system I should be looking at?



The iPod has probably the best range of docks, remotes if you want make it a HiFi. Will you be carrying it around with you some of the time aswell?

USA is the cheapest.


----------



## babydays (24 Apr 2007)

Definitely won't be carrying it around outside of the house. It's solely a way to enable us to get rid of our CDs, which are all by now on the computer in itunes and to enable us to listen to all of the music without having to have the computer on. This therefore ruled out streamers unfortunately. We'll plug it into our existing stereo and therefore can use the v. good speakers that we already have. 

Hoping that in several years there will be more options and affordable options regarding listening to music without CDs in the house.


----------



## aircobra19 (24 Apr 2007)

You can buy a HiFi deck that has a Harddrive and can store all your music on it and you can plug in through your existing amp and speaker. You can rip all your CD's on to them. Personally I probably just use a laptop it would be just easier to manage. You'd probably get more info on www.head-fi.org


----------



## babydays (24 Apr 2007)

That's an interesting suggestion. Just haven't seen many of those. Just Googled and came up with this:

http://gizmodo.com/gadgets/home-entertainment/wharfdale-hard-drive+based-hi+fi-system-197635.php. (that model only has 40 GB though).

It's downside seems to be that it's not very easy to nagivate. The reason we're tending towards iPOD is that it has a screen......

Do you by any chance know of any other options. Trying to get my head around the link you sent!!! Thanks a lot will try to get into it.


----------



## ClubMan (24 Apr 2007)

Or you could do something like this... 

[broken link removed] were selling the _DT-166_ small form factor bare bones _PC _last week for €200 but it's not listed this week. I'd love to build something like that but I'd probably get more fun out of building it than using it...


----------



## aircobra19 (24 Apr 2007)

http://www.superfi.co.uk/index.cfm/page/moreinfo.cfm/Product_ID/2292


----------



## babydays (25 Apr 2007)

aircobra19 - 
they both look beautiful but the price tags aren't so! 

This is why it looks like I might have to settle for the iPoD solution for now - that wouldcost E360 to hook it up to my current stereo. 

Clubman   - your first link looks fantastic. That is JUST what I'd like! Will get my not-so-techno- husband to have a look at it.


----------



## ClubMan (25 Apr 2007)

babydays said:


> Clubman   - your first link looks fantastic. That is JUST what I'd like! Will get my not-so-techno- husband to have a look at it.


Just to clarify ... it may not be that appropriate for somebody who ideally wants to buy something off the shelf.


----------



## bobk (26 Apr 2007)

Go to the Apple refurb shop
[broken link removed]

they only have nanos at the moment, but had other ipod's there before and I'm sure they will again


----------



## marty004 (27 Apr 2007)

Ebay my friend!  Ebay!
Can get iPod 80GB for around €285 incl delivery!!

[broken link removed]=


----------



## DrMoriarty (27 Apr 2007)

Or, if you're not going to take it outside the house, why not get something like [broken link removed]? 320GB worth of music/photos/movies to play back on your TV or through your stereo system?


----------



## paddi22 (27 Apr 2007)

[broken link removed]


----------



## babydays (28 Apr 2007)

DrMoriarty, 
how would you select your music on that? Is it through a menu on the TV?

Marty004, Good prices! Have never paid so much for something on ebay would be a little worried about return policies/backup etc....but... might give it a go given the good savings.


----------



## DrMoriarty (30 Apr 2007)

babydays said:


> DrMoriarty,
> how would you select your music on that? Is it through a menu on the TV?


Yup. the link I provided has the full specs. TBH I've not used one myself, so I'm not too sure what happens when playing back audio files through a (presumably 'menu'-less?) stereo system...


----------



## babydays (30 Apr 2007)

DrMoriarty, then I wouldn't be interested in that possibility. Wouldn't want to have to have the TV on to choose music. 

Just discovered that Creative Zen also has FM radio on it  - very attractive as while my stereo sound quality is excellent the radio is not the best. 

Looking at the ebay offers they seem to come as two kinds - 
Ipod video 80GB V 2
iPoD  Player 6. Gen 

does anyone know the difference between V2 and 6. Gen?!


----------



## Rebelman (1 May 2007)

Hi Babydays,
          At the moment the iPod video (30Gb and 80Gb) are the 5th generation iPods. There was a slightly improved 5th Generation released a couple of months back - not sure if it was called the 5th Gen V2 - but it is definitely not the 6th Generation one.
          Also - as people have already said the cheapest place to get an 80Gb iPod is the US - they work out at €255. You may not be going to the US yourself but you may know someone going - I presume you know that the come in a very small box - so I'm sure if you knew someone going that they wouldn't mind picking you one up!

Rebelman


----------



## aircobra19 (1 May 2007)

FYI The latest model is often known as the 5.5G.


----------



## Rebelman (1 May 2007)

Thanks aircobra19 - thought they had some twist on it - but it's not the 6th Gen one.


----------



## babydays (1 May 2007)

If you look at the link that marty004 provided above many of them refer to 6'th generation' or Gen 6.
[broken link removed]... =search&fgtp=

Sorry to be asking so many questions but is there any website where I can get a definitive overview of current Ipods and issues relating. 

For example some of the ones on sale on ebay say 'display capability  - video' while others say 'multicolour images' - I've sent queries to the sellers but who knows if they'll reply.

If buying off ebay I want to better inform myself what I'm buying!

At least it looks like an average price (including postage to Ireland) off ebay is about E300 - still a saving of E60/E70 from buying here.


----------



## Rebelman (1 May 2007)

Hi babydays,
As yet Apple have not released a 6th Gen iPod (and have not announced a release date for it). I would say that most of the ones on Ebay are the 5.5G version. You could take a look at [broken link removed] to read up about the one you want.


----------



## aircobra19 (1 May 2007)

[broken link removed]
http://www.ipodlinux.org/Generations


----------



## aircobra19 (1 May 2007)

babydays said:


> ....At least it looks like an average price (including postage to Ireland) off ebay is about E300 - still a saving of E60/E70 from buying here.



iPods break. Same with most Hard Disk DAP, MP3 players. So you really need a warranty for the life of the machine. Especially if you are spending €300+ on it. If I was buying one I'd probably get an extended warranty, and get it covered under house insurance or similar. So consider that before you bid on ebay. Theres a few places that fix iPods, so on a cheaper model it might me more effecient to risk no warranty, or damage cover.


----------



## babydays (1 May 2007)

Many, many thanks for the input. Those links are v. useful.

Coming to the conclusion that I'll buy it off the ipop ireland site for E370 and pay the extra E60 warrenty (lasts 2 yrs). Given that it tends to break down I think I'd rather be able to return it somewhere than have the trouble of regretting an ebay short-term saving.

Unfortunately don't know anyone going to the US soon!!!!


----------



## aircobra19 (1 May 2007)

Argus do a decent warranty too, but they are usually more expensive than other places. But check out the special offers in stores some times they can surprise you.


----------



## babydays (8 May 2007)

Thanks for the input everyone. 

In the end went for Argos - it was reduced (slightly) to E347. I got it just before the longweekend as it was a present for the husband and I wanted him to be able to have time to enjoy it over the weekend. 

I didn't get the insurance as it was going to be E80 which is a pretty high ratio against the cost price. As it's attached to our stereo and for home use only we're hoping it might last a couple of years without breakage.


----------

